# no! no! hair removal treatment



## OfficerJenny (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone here tried it? or even heard of it?

It's pretty expensive ($250) and it uses heat to zap the hair and into the follicle, thus lowering hair density, and making it come back slower and stuff :3

I can't really describe it that well.

no!no! - Professional technology made for consumers

>:3


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 8, 2008)

I've heard it's pretty painful.


----------



## Korms (Oct 8, 2008)

Ooh, I read a pretty extensive review of this a while back (they included photo evidence too!) Sephora No!No! Review | distressedDERMA

I think in the long term it could be a good solution, but it looks like it requires a lot of patience and very regular use to see results.  Still, it sounds less painful than a traditional epilator.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea I read that review, aswell

I'm really interested in picking one up @[email protected]


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 8, 2008)

I know that they sell them at Walgreens now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have heard that they can be quite painful - but if you're already used to waxing and such, that it's not that bad. I'd be interested in one too if they didn't cost so much!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 9, 2008)

It's not painful at all!
I own one, but I don't use it consistently enough to tell you about long term results or anything like that :[


----------



## ehailey (Jan 6, 2011)

It's a pretty good device. Although it's time consuming, it's completely painless and if applied properly may reduce hair growth significantly.


----------

